# 1997 nissan primera p11 rear shoe adjusters??



## primera230 (Jul 17, 2010)

hi all i have just got my car back from the garage after having new wheel cylinders and shoes fitted and the guy in the garage said i need new rear shoe adjusters-is my car ok to still drive?? and is this something big to worry about and is it a mot fail??? thanks dave.


----------

